# The Ultimate Stair Jig



## theultimatestairjig (Apr 9, 2012)

Have you ever used a stair jig to build stair stringers?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Yes, Check out the link below
Ron has many uploads check them out with tons of info and tips..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/18512-jig-let-stair-stringers.html

===



theultimatestairjig said:


> Have you ever used a stair jig to build stair stringers?


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Bob, I don't think he was really looking for an answer.
I suspect he wants to sell us this $700 stair jig.
Home


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gav


I was thinking the same thing but I didn't want to put his down and like Mike said it looks like a copy of Bob R. but in Alum..but he did add a nice touch by adding the framing sq. to the same fixture but way to high price for me and most I think, when you can make one out some scrap stock that will do the job just fine it's one of the things we will do only now and then ,if every..but that's why I posted the link that shows a easy way to make one if the needs comes up.

But I do wish him luck selling his.

==
http://www.theultimatestairjig.com/MORTISED_AND_CUTOUT_STINNGER_COMBINED_MOVIE_LMM_mail.wmv

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/34986-hi-all-you-wood-workers.html

http://www.routerworkshop.com/S500.html

512 - 513 Two Part - Basic Stairs:
51213_200.jpg 
This construction episode is very important to all of us as we all use stairs to get from one level to another. 
In Part 1 we learn the theory of stairs and get started by routing treads and risers. 
Take the mystery out of stair construction. 
Learn the theory and construct stringers using your router and a shop made fixture.
512. Basic Stairs, Part 1 Treads
513. Basic Stairs, Part 2 Stringers

==




gav said:


> Bob, I don't think he was really looking for an answer.
> I suspect he wants to sell us this $700 stair jig.
> Home


----------



## theultimatestairjig (Apr 9, 2012)

*Its not a copy*

If anyone has any question about the stair jig I'm here to answer them. It's more than what you will quickly build with plywood. Yes I agree the price seems high, but it will pay for itself in a short period of time.
I love to talk about the jig so feel free to as me any questions.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

theultimatestairjig said:


> It's more than what you will quickly build with plywood.


Well, mine are Trend HPL jigs which come in closed riser and open riser but I'll still make plywood jigs for kite winders and the like. Why are yours better than my "cheapo" Trends?

BTW I think the ultimate stair jig is probably this (courtesy of OWWM):










A Ryburn Pickles stair trencher. Does both strings simultaneously 

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The Trend jigs are nice you can find them on eBay going for about 40.oo US Dollars.

OR

Made the one like below for one US dollar.


===


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Made the one like below for one US dollar./QUOTE]
> And how much time, Bob? And how durable? For someone like me if it takes an hour to make it then I really should cost in your time. I've used home-made jigs - still do for specials like kite winders where no standard jig could ever work - but the beauty of a manufactured jig in a material like HPL is that they're not unreasonably priced and they are pretty durable (both mine are now several years old) which MDF/thin plywood jigs aren't. MDF and plywood can be great for one-offs and short runs but for stuff like staircases wher you maybe make two or three a year jigs like the Trend are a better proposition. But then you know all that
> 
> Regards
> ...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

theultimatestairjig said:


> Have you ever used a stair jig to build stair stringers?


Yes, it looked a lot like Bob's but it wasn't near as fancy as the one Bob has with the graduations on it. Worked great!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

It took about 5 mins. on the router table by using the stick way and a brass guide in the router mounting plate on the router table..the MDF is very durable and should last my life time..I know you don't get the RWS on the TV in UK but Bob R. can show you how to make one in a snap..
If the http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/vidego_video_library.php comes back up and running you can see how to make it the easy and quick way also.

The 40 dollar price was on eBay about a year ago, it's one of things we buy on the impulse and then dump it in a year or two..I guess that's why I make so many of my jigs... 

Trend jig

Product Description
From the Manufacturer
Trend's Stair Jig is a well proven means of routing out closed riser stair housings quickly and accurately. 
Constructed from sturdy solid laminate it includes a reversible fence for exact matching of stair strings and fully adjustable nosing piece. 
There is a built-in heavy duty front clamp for quick changes. 
Suitable for private and commercial stair angle pitch. 
Includes a router bit for the 1-1/8-Inch tread and subase for fitting various routers. 
Should be used with 2 horse power and greater routers. 

http://www.amazon.com/Trend-STAIR-S...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1334276803&sr=1-1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trend-TREST...ies_Carpentry_Woodwork_ET&hash=item3a656a8f95

==




Phil P said:


> bobj3 said:
> 
> 
> > Made the one like below for one US dollar./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## theultimatestairjig (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
I have never owned a trend stair jig, So I can't speak to that. I can gaurentee if you had thiis jig you would not use anymore plywood cutouts. This jig is designed so you do one quick setup of the run and rise. That takes about one minute. From there you are ready to either of four tread thicknesses, three different nosings and also layout and cut open stringers without ant other tools. You do not need to layout closed stringers, just router the mortise and go to the next.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> MDF is very durable and should last my life time..


I must be rough on MDF, then...... :sarcastic: In our climate MDF tends to swell a bit in the winters so it isn't a viable long term solution for jigs IMHO. You must be somewhere dry....



bobj3 said:


> Bob R. can show you how to make one in a snap..


Why would I need him to? As I said I already make one-offs for doing the kite winder ends of winder stairs. But that's because they're all different



bobj3 said:


> The 40 dollar price was on eBay about a year ago, it's one of things we buy on the impulse and then dump it in a year or two..I guess that's why I make so many of my jigs...


Well what that says to me is that you don't make enough to warrant buying and keeping a commercial quality jig

Different strokes for different folks........ And I still don't see why anyone would pont up £700 for a jig like that

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil




====







Phil P said:


> I must be rough on MDF, then...... :sarcastic: In our climate MDF tends to swell a bit in the winters so it isn't a viable long term solution for jigs IMHO. You must be somewhere dry....
> 
> 
> Why would I need him to? As I said I already make one-offs for doing the kite winder ends of winder stairs. But that's because they're all different
> ...


----------



## Trevorallenbr (Feb 22, 2021)

theultimatestairjig said:


> *Its not a copy*
> 
> If anyone has any question about the stair jig I'm here to answer them. It's more than what you will quickly build with plywood. Yes I agree the price seems high, but it will pay for itself in a short period of time.
> I love to talk about the jig so feel free to as me any questions.


----------



## Trevorallenbr (Feb 22, 2021)

Still have any of these for sale?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Trevorallenbr 

This thread is from April 2012 and that is the last time theultimatestairjig was active here.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Trevorallenbr


----------



## Trevorallenbr (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm having trouble making a plywood jig for housed stairs. The flush router bit keeps ruining the template before I can get it done. I'm using a 5/8 top bearing flush bit, the treads are only 3/4 thick, which is the reason I can't use the rockler jig. The bit keeps chattering the jig before I finish. I tried one deep pass and multiple shallow passes with the same results. I'm more than frustrated at this point.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

Trevorallenbr said:


> I'm having trouble making a plywood jig for housed stairs. The flush router bit keeps ruining the template before I can get it done. I'm using a 5/8 top bearing flush bit, the treads are only 3/4 thick, which is the reason I can't use the rockler jig. The bit keeps chattering the jig before I finish. I tried one deep pass and multiple shallow passes with the same results. I'm more than frustrated at this point.


Photos and details of how you are trying to do it please. Also maybe you will get more answers if you start a thread about it, maybe "Stair routing trouble".


----------

